# Hassle free plants?



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

Are there Any plants that do not require any extra products to grow?

I just want a plant that will grow with the light available, at the right temperature and thrive but not overwhelm the tank so that im using a weed whacker every few days.

Is there such a wonder plant?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

jave moss java ferns are easy plant low light they grow slow in low light.... but all plants need things to grow... if you want hazzle free plants.. plastic but you have to clean them every so often


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

I've gotta agree with richie, and add nana plant. I know some wont agree, but I have had them grow very quickly and well in tanks that have just an average light, no nutrients. My friend did it first and I had to try it.


----------



## Stellaluna (Jan 20, 2009)

My hassle-free plants are java fern, java moss, Cryptocorine species, Anubias species and hygro. I keep those in tanks that I do absolutely NOTHING to other than change the water and feed the fish. The fish waste is enough nutrients for them and they are lush and green and healthy. They also do well without very much lighting, though they do require fluorescent (UV). 

I have those plants in all of my tanks that have fish that don't eat plants - no brainer plants! 

Oh - remembered another one. Our Walmart used to sell lily bulbs in their pet department. They came in a blister pack hanging on a rack. You pop the dry bulbs in the water and wait for them to sprout, and then you plant them. Easy. I can't remember the name of the company that makes them, but they are lovely and easy to grow.

Edit: Check out my gallery at the 10 g. Endler's tank - that has the above listed plants and I do nothing to this tank at all except watch it. It has a 13w compact fluorescent lamp over it.


----------



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

thats funny you mention the walmart bulbs.

i have had one in there since i got the balas and so far all it has done it start to form a nub on one end of the bulb. the other one didnt sink for 2 weeks so i threw it out, it had started to grow some weird white foam on the bottom.


----------



## Stellaluna (Jan 20, 2009)

If you happen to have the package (or go to Walmart and get the info off another package), the company that sells them will gladly send you replacements if you call them. I have done that! They are very good about it. The bulbs at Walmart often have been sitting there for a long time, and the replacement bulbs they send are much fresher and will sprout. Sometimes you get lily plants, and sometimes aponogeton. Either way, they are great plants, and cheap.


----------



## gunnie (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is a great article to get you started:

Just Starting Out

This site also has a plant guide where you can search for plants according to light needs. Low light plants usually don't require extra care.


----------

